# NECK TECH STAINLESS STEEL PINCH COLLAR



## rjholla (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone tried this new collar from Herm Sprenger. There are 2 types, one with a Martingale pull and one with a nylon buckle and a dead ring.

http://www.herm-sprenger-collars-store.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34&products_id=488


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

I looks like lots of hair might interfere with it.... interesting product though.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I purchased this one.
http://www.activedogs.com/herm-sprenger-neck-tech-buckle.html

I have found that while it looks great on the dog, the teeth are not long enough to work as good as the regular HS prong collar.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Based on WISLADY's comment and by looking at the pictures, this pinch collar seems like it may be a great transition collar between the original pinch collars and a regular collar. Since (hopefully most of us) it is our goal not to stay on the pinch collar forever.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: WISLADYI have found that while it looks great on the dog, the teeth are not long enough to work as good as the regular HS prong collar.


Thank you. I'm in the market for a new one for Otto becuase his is getting worn out - a handmedown from Mien Luther. I wonder if the regular sprenger is on ebay?


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I do believe I will be able to use this collar later, but for now I went back to the stainless steel HS prong with quick release.

For now, I need to use the regular prong as I have a balance disorder, and I am 64 years old. My girl will be 3 the end of April, she is large for a female (86lb) and tall. She is far stronger than I am, and since I already had one hip replaced, I am taking no chances.


----------



## rjholla (Feb 15, 2008)

I was interested in the one with the Martingale rather than the buckle because it would seem to be more lie a prong.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

This is the pinch collar I have (18"), and I use the French Scissor Snap to put the collar on and take the collar off. It's a little tricky at first....to learn how to use it, but I am well pleased.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Buoyant DogBased on WISLADY's comment and by looking at the pictures, this pinch collar seems like it may be a great transition collar between the original pinch collars and a regular collar. Since (hopefully most of us) it is our goal not to stay on the pinch collar forever.


Thats sort of what I was thinking. I also love that you can't tell its a pinch collar, with the solid outside. I actually use a prong collar on my service dog in training as a back up. I use a service dog convertible leash with her as well, so I don't give her a correction as the leash goes over my shoulder and around my body. When she gets a bit ahead it automatically gives a slight correction plus I tell her "slow" and she slows for me. I'm a bit afraid to totally give up the collar though, being disabled I just like that its there in case I needed to give a firm correction. I made a prong collar cover since I sew so you can't tell its a prong collar, I wouldn't want people seeing it and thinking its a sign she isn't well trained! 

I'd really like to try this collar but I don't have the money. I'm also wanting to create something to connect her regular collar with tags to the prong collar, so that a leash correction hits the rolled leather collar first and only pulls the prong as a back up if she doesn't respond immediately. Then once she has more years of service dog work, give up the training collars completely. I don't think she really needs them, like I said its more for my comfort and an in case of emergency scenerio.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Buoyant Dog
That is exactly the prong collar I use. I had to laugh when I read the part about it being tricky to use. My husband still hasn't figured it out!

Lin, 
My dog is also my SD, used for balance and hearing alert. It used to bother me to have people think she was "untrained", but now I just view the prong collar as another assistive device used by people with disabilities. Her behavior speaks for itself, but I like being prepared for the "unexpected" and knowing I can maintain control over my dog.

I even tried a halti, but then people asked if the dog was mean, since I had a muzzle on her. I also didn't like how the dog reacted to the halti, so would walk around with her head hung low. It just looked like so was totally dejected with no spirit. 

For exercise and play, I use an e collar out in the yard so I can throw the frisbee or chuckit ball. We have an acre yard with open park behind, so there are lots of kids, dogs, and squirrels. I went to a trainer and had several private sessions to learn how to use the e collar. 

I hope to eventually use Neck Tech collar because it does look stunning, especially with the black coloring of my dog. It is very difficult to take apart to alter the size, however.

So, no matter what we chose, someone will have a different opinion. Finding the right tool that works with a particular dog is a work in progress sometimes. Just like trying to find that "perfect" harness for service dog work, I have gone through many of those also.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

This is off topic, but what harness do you use? I went with the single strap bridgeport mobility assistance harness. Then I also sent it to someone I know that works with horse tack, and she took off the faux sheepskin padding and sewed on real sheepskin padding for me because it will never mat down and is much better at shock absorption and wicking away any moisture.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Lin, 

I sent you a PM.


----------

